# Cunard



## Captain John Bubb (Dec 18, 2021)

I would be delighted to regain contact with anyone I served with between 1961 ( I was a cadet and stayed with Cunard ( gaining my Masters in 1970 ) until 1972 when a navigating officer in QE2


----------



## winklebrig (Oct 17, 2021)

Good to learn you are still "on deck" Kindest regards, Phil Shimmin.


----------



## Captain John Bubb (Dec 18, 2021)

winklebrig said:


> Good to learn you are still "on deck" Kindest regards, Phil Shimmin.


Wonderful to hear from you. Trust you are well . I live in Suffolk…. Where are you living… Maybe we could even meet up post Covid…..I am choosing to be careful at the moment having had a new heart valve three months ago … all ok though!


----------

